
How to Tell a Bird's Age by Its Song - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/blogs/smithsonian-tropical-research-institute/2019/09/09/how-tell-birds-age-its-song/
======
simonebrunozzi
Yesterday I was biking with a friend from Italy, and he was telling me how in
certain parts of Italy they "hunt" birds by taking a bird, making it blind so
it sings continuously, and therefore attracting other birds to enter a large
set of "nets".

This practice is mostly illegal in Italy (and I guess elsewhere too).

